# Motocross Strecke



## MeTaLlIcA (13. November 2005)

Hi Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Motocross Strecke/Verein in Nürnberg. Kennt ihr da einen? Ich weiß, dass das hier ein Fahrrad Forum is, aber ihr kennt euch ja auch ziemlich gut aus.
Thx


----------



## showman (13. November 2005)

Es gibt den AMC Zirndorf. Die haben eine Strecke in Bronn am Berg (nähe Zirndorf). Infos gibts hier 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (13. November 2005)

schau mal in einem off road forum, da wirste bestimmt was finden. z.B. www.offroadforen.de


----------



## Meiki (13. November 2005)

in Mühlhausen gibts auch ne Strecke mit Verein(ist in der Nähe von Erlangen-Höchstadt)


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt den AMC Zirndorf. Die haben eine Strecke in Bronn am Berg (nähe Zirndorf). Infos gibts hier
> 
> Gruß Showman




Bronnamberg bitte. Dann findet man es auch auf Karten   
Und wie ich seit kurzem weiß (und es mir auch schon selber angeschaut habe) gibts da nicht nur das Moped-Gelände, sondern auch was für uns   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (14. November 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und wie ich seit kurzem weiß (und es mir auch schon selber angeschaut habe) gibts da nicht nur das Moped-Gelände, sondern auch was für uns



was heist da gibt es auch was für uns  
bitte genaue details   weil du hast mich jetzt ziemlich neugierig gemacht


----------

